# 41 action express



## Marvin (Mar 4, 2004)

Anybody own anything in .41 AE calibre?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2004)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Anybody own anything in .41 AE calibre?


No I do not.

Pictures would be nice as well as feedback


----------



## Marvin (Mar 5, 2004)

I was given a box of variuos and sundry shooting stuff, and in the bottom of box was a full box and a partially full box for .41 cal ammo. I have no need for it. If anyone wants it they can have it for the cost of shipping it.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 5, 2004)

Marvin said:
			
		

> I was given a box of variuos and sundry shooting stuff, and in the bottom of box was a full box and a partially full box for .41 cal ammo. I have no need for it. If anyone wants it they can have it for the cost of shipping it.


.41 AE is some expensive brass.  They run about $70.00 for a box of 50 rounds.  I don't use the caliber but thought you'd like to know what they were worth.


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 5, 2004)

Sounds like what is coined an "exotic" caliber now because things like .38,.45.... have become more common place.  I have never heard of the .41 AE before.  I would maybe contact collectors before I would just unload it.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 5, 2004)

WOW Thanks for the heads up.!!!


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 30, 2004)

The .41 was pretty much invented by Smith & Wesson I believe.  It was supposed to be the in-between round, more power than a .357, but not as nasty, kick-wise, as the .44.   It wasn't very popular, due mainly to the fact that the only round you could fire through gun was the .41 mag.  There was not "practice round"... .38 instead of .357 mag,   and .44 short, russian short, longs, etc.

I could be very wrong, as I am much older than when this all happened, but that is my recall....


----------



## TonyM. (Mar 30, 2004)

Yup. Smith was the only company to make the .41 magnum. Good revolver.
I think browning had something to do with the .41 action express. They offered a .41ae High power for a while as well as a conversion kit for the 9mm high power. The 10mm auto quickly overshadowed it in europe and now the .40s&w in the states. I'm sure there are collectors out there that would love some brass.


----------

